# Fire pit to a smoker



## terryjayfoster

I have been searching the internet for a solution for this grand idea I have and have not been able to find the right answer. Perhaps you can help:

Prelude: This Thanksgiving my family had a wonderful meal and a joyous time.  After the meal, that included a reasonably delicious turkey cooked in the oven, we went to my brother-in-laws house and he gave me a taste of the turkey he had smoked. It was an epiphany. I will never again serve a turkey that has not been smoked!

Problem: Smokers are expensive and I am a stingy man of modest means.I am, however, always up for a new challenge. I have a stone fire pit in my back yard. It has a 30" opening and is about two feet deep.

My idea: I was looking for a "Weber-type" domed 30-32 inch cover that I could cover the pit with. I was then going to place my charcoal at intervals around the perimeter, soak my wood and cook my turkey in the center. (I was going to start with chicken until I could get the process down.)

As you can probably tell, I am not a great back yard chef and am prone to hair-brained schemes, but I don't see why this wouldn't work. It is probably telling that I have not found anyone selling such a lid for a fire pit.

Can someone push me in the right direction, or is this just a waste of my (and your) time?


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Terry .  Welcome.  I see this is your first post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have.  As for your question:  Here is my opinion for what it is worth.  Others will have different advice.  This is only my opinion.  I would want to see pictures of what you have along with the description of what you want to try.  I can draw a picture in my mind but it may not be of what you actually have.  My advice is post a hello in Roll Call,  and repost pictures and your ideas and questions in this thread.  Pictures are a GOOD thing.  The more the better.  Good luck.  Hope too hear from you soon.

Danny


----------



## arkashby

You might want to think about making a smoke house you could put over the pit. Something small enough to move when your not smoking.


----------



## woodcutter

This works for an open fire. Large SS bowl. It is not big enough for a turkey but 2 chickens will fit. The dome holds the smoke and heat so it makes it easier to cook thicker pieces of meat. Just an idea.













DSCN7942.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Dec 4, 2013


----------



## bonesgordy

TerryJayFoster said:


> I have been searching the internet for a solution for this grand idea I have and have not been able to find the right answer. Perhaps you can help:
> 
> Prelude: This Thanksgiving my family had a wonderful meal and a joyous time.  After the meal, that included a reasonably delicious turkey cooked in the oven, we went to my brother-in-laws house and he gave me a taste of the turkey he had smoked. It was an epiphany. I will never again serve a turkey that has not been smoked!
> 
> Problem: Smokers are expensive and I am a stingy man of modest means.I am, however, always up for a new challenge. I have a stone fire pit in my back yard. It has a 30" opening and is about two feet deep.
> 
> My idea: I was looking for a "Weber-type" domed 30-32 inch cover that I could cover the pit with. I was then going to place my charcoal at intervals around the perimeter, soak my wood and cook my turkey in the center. (I was going to start with chicken until I could get the process down.)
> 
> As you can probably tell, I am not a great back yard chef and am prone to hair-brained schemes, but I don't see why this wouldn't work. It is probably telling that I have not found anyone selling such a lid for a fire pit.
> 
> Can someone push me in the right direction, or is this just a waste of my (and your) time?


----------



## bonesgordy

I've been smoking for about 3 years now and I just purchased a fire pit from our local flea market. I just used it tonight and threw some hotdogs on for the kids. When I was done I placed my large weber kettle top on it to subdue the heat while we in to eat. When I came back out the smoke was rolling better than any smoker that I own.(I have charcoal, electric, stick burners a total of 12) this thing cost me 20 bucks and my next smoke will be on this fire pit. Totally awesome! !


----------



## ribwizzard

Why not just do a rotisserie split right over a hardwood fire in the fire pit?  I wood think that would make for one fine turkey.


----------



## maple sticks

TerryJayFoster said:


> I have been searching the internet for a solution for this grand idea I have and have not been able to find the right answer. Perhaps you can help:
> 
> Prelude: This Thanksgiving my family had a wonderful meal and a joyous time.  After the meal, that included a reasonably delicious turkey cooked in the oven, we went to my brother-in-laws house and he gave me a taste of the turkey he had smoked. It was an epiphany. I will never again serve a turkey that has not been smoked!
> 
> Problem: Smokers are expensive and I am a stingy man of modest means.I am, however, always up for a new challenge. I have a stone fire pit in my back yard. It has a 30" opening and is about two feet deep.
> 
> My idea: I was looking for a "Weber-type" domed 30-32 inch cover that I could cover the pit with. I was then going to place my charcoal at intervals around the perimeter, soak my wood and cook my turkey in the center. (I was going to start with chicken until I could get the process down.)
> 
> As you can probably tell, I am not a great back yard chef and am prone to hair-brained schemes, but I don't see why this wouldn't work. It is probably telling that I have not found anyone selling such a lid for a fire pit.
> 
> Can someone push me in the right direction, or is this just a waste of my (and your) time?


Hi Terry, No idea if your still looking but think I can help you out. I smoke over a camp fire several times a year. We have grates that sit over the fire and are adjustable height wise. For the smoker I made the sides out of 14" wide aluminum sheet flashing. Hand rolled a 81" piece into a circle about 24' across with overlap. Then pop rivet the sides. For the top I use two pieces of the same stuff 28" long with one long side bent up about an inch. To adjust the heat I just slide the two top sections apart to let a little heat out. We lay fire wood on top to keep the wind from blowing the lid away. Its very efficient.

If you can find someone who installs siding you could get some scraps from them. They throw away short pieces. 

Good Luck and don't forget to post some pictures.


----------

